# Rutenauflage



## Toto1980 (6. Februar 2018)

Hello, 
die ersten Jahre war ich eigentlich Allround Angler, Rute Grundblei, Haken und ab ins Wasser.
Ein bisschen spezieller ist es dann doch die letzten zwei Jahre geworden.
Hab mir Feederrute ,Körbe, Method Feeder Zubehör angeschafft. So weit so gut.
Die letzte Zeit habe ich die Standartrutenständer genutzt, V-,Auflage etc.
Nun ist es so, gerade für die Korb oder Methodfeederangelei ist es mit diesen Ständern nicht so ideal. Hab auch schon vieles gesehen, bei Kollegen. Von Plattform über Rod Pot , und andere Auflagen.
Plattform möchte ich schon mal ausschließen, da ich schon genug zu schleppen habe. 
Wenn ich angeln, dann meist eine Rute mit Korb oder Methodfeeder, eine meist mit Köfi auf Grund und nochmal eine auf Wurm.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen???

VG


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hi, zum Angeln mit Futterkorb oder Bomb nehm ich am liebsten so etwas: https://www.korum.co.uk/products/rod-support/angle-tilt-sidestrike-rest

Method hab ich bisher nur „im Karpfen-Stil” mit Swinger/Hanger + Bißanzeiger benutzt. 
Fürs Method-Feedern im klassischen Sinne würd ich mir so etwas https://www.eurocarp.de/rod-pods/banksticks-buzzerbars/guru/guru-front-reaper-rest.html mit „Anschlag” besorgen.



PS: Die Auflagen hab ich auf normalen Banksticks.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ich kann diesen hier wärmstens empfehlen:http://www.baitstore.de/Zubehoer/Fe...od-Feeder-Rest-Method-Feeder-Ablage::333.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Eine immer und überall Pauschallösung für den Grundaufbau gibt es da nicht..

Lippe und Kanal tippe ich mal..

Für mein Feedern an Kanälen und Ruhr, decken ein Stuhl mit Feederarm und einige Banksticks plus Auflagen die meisten Situationen ab.

Feederauflagen wechsle ich Spotabhängig. 
An Spundwänden mit steil ab Rutenposition V-Auflage, an weinger Rutenabsturz gefährdeten Stellen sowas:

Wobei ich zumeist aber eh nur eine(trotz 2 bzw 3 erlaubten) Rute aktiv einsetze.

Und genau das, kann ich dir auch empfehlen:

Konzentrier dich auf eine, max. 2 Ruten. 

Spart Hardware, Gewicht und du fängst  definitiv nicht weniger..gerade das feedern zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz, bringt oft Doppelbisse..nutzt dir mit "nur" verfügbaren 2 Armen aber auch nicht wirklich viel 

Die 3 Ruten mit 3 Varianten, kam mir irgendwann wie ein stressiger Methoden Triathlon vor.. 3 Techniken/Methoden anwenden aber keine davon so richtig konzentriert.


----------



## ulli1958m (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Wenn ich mit ein oder zwei Ruten angel (Kanal o. Fluss) nutze ich diesen von Preston (gibt es in 2 Größen) mit einer Rutenauflage von Browning

Bei drei Ruten DAM 

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ich hab die die hier,aber sie war fpr mich eher ein Fehlkauf. Rillen oder ein bewegliches Element um auch bei Strömung mit leichten Körben die rute richtig zu positionieren wären besser gewesen. Aber wenn du viel am Kanal angelst vielleicht genau deines


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Oh, cool da sind ja schon gute Tipps bei. 
Baitstore ist ja um die Ecke.
Gibt es auch schon Stühle mit Feederarm.
Und muss ich bei den Banksticks auf was bestimmtes achten?


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Achso, ja..bei mir geht es wohl hauptsächlich an den Kanal und Lippe, ab und an auch mal See.


----------



## geomas (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Banksticks: hängt vom Untergrund/Boden ab. Wenn das Ufer knüppelhart (befestigt/Steine) ist, ist ein Dreibein wie von ulli1958m empfohlen sicher erste Wahl. Ansonsten mag ich Banksticks mit Gewinde unten, die lassen sich auch in zähe Böden gut „einschrauben”.


----------



## ulli1958m (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Oh, cool da sind ja schon gute Tipps bei.
> Baitstore ist ja um die Ecke.
> Gibt es auch schon Stühle mit Feederarm.
> Und muss ich bei den Banksticks auf was bestimmtes achten?


Du hast doch am Sonntag eine Messe vor der Tür .....vielleicht sieht man sich ja :m

Baitstore...iss ein guter Laden #6

#h


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



geomas schrieb:


> Banksticks: hängt vom Untergrund/Boden ab. Wenn das Ufer knüppelhart (befestigt/Steine) ist, ist ein Dreibein wie von ulli1958m empfohlen sicher erste Wahl. Ansonsten mag ich Banksticks mit Gewinde unten, die lassen sich auch in zähe Böden gut „einschrauben”.



Ich.mag die Arrowheads wie bspw bei vielen Dinsmores Banksticks. Hab die bisher ohne großen Aufwand in jeden Boden bekommen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

@Ulli
Prioritäten gut gesetzt..Mensch hat besser zu ruhen, als die Rute

@Toto
Gibt Bundleangebote Stuhl, Arm, Tablett..finde ich aber überteuert.
Und ob der Stuhl passt, kommt ja sowieso als erstes. 

Wobei Stühle mit einfach befestigtem Arm generell einen guten Stand benötigen, so lala auf der Packung gibt das bei jeder Bewegung ne Feerderarm-und damit auch Spitzenwackelei (der Rute) ohne Ende.

Da sind Feederchairs mit solchen Armen. 

http://www.baitstore.de/Zubehoer/An....html?XTCsid=4708690bdf9fd705489ea9adc1361e68

deutlich Wackelstabiler

Ullis Tripod Variante ist auch gut und flexibel


----------



## ulli1958m (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich.mag die Arrowheads wie bspw bei vielen Dinsmores Banksticks. Hab die bisher ohne großen Aufwand in jeden Boden bekommen


Banksticks am Fließgewässer kann ich *nicht* empfehlen.. die bekommt man zu 90% nicht fest im Boden verankert. Durch den Strömungsdruck immer am wackeln. Somit ist keine gute Bisserkennung möglich. 
Auch beim Tripod....kauf dir kein billiges Aluteil fr 20-25 Euro....kaust dann zweimal so wie ich #q



Zwei Bilder, da kann man schon sehen warum es wackeln muss


----------



## ulli1958m (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Da sind Feederchairs mit solchen Armen.
> 
> http://www.baitstore.de/Zubehoer/An....html?XTCsid=4708690bdf9fd705489ea9adc1361e68


Die Teile bekommst du ganz schlecht an den Stühlen....oft passt der Drurchmesser nicht genau zu dein Stuhlbeinen oder mußt er die Aufnahmauseinander bauen
Gedacht sind die Feederarme für Sitzkiepen und Plattformen...draufstecken, anschrauben fertig....aber am Stuhl echt nicht einfach

Flexibel bleibst du mit den Preston....den kannst bei bedarf schön klein machen, so das die ihn auch an Kanalspundwänden super nutzen kannst


----------



## ulli1958m (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die 3 Ruten mit 3 Varianten, kam mir irgendwann wie ein stressiger Methoden Triathlon vor.. 3 Techniken/Methoden anwenden aber keine davon so richtig konzentriert.


Drei Ruten nur wenn zwei davon eine Selbsthakmontage haben

Ich fische oft mit einer Feeder und blöderweise noch mit einer abgelegten Bolo am Kanal (sehe so gerne eine Pose untergehen :q )

*ABER*...sicher ist das du dann max auf 60% Bissausbeute kommst....die Fische beissen immer auf der Rute die du gerade nicht zu 100% im Blick hast :m


----------



## Toto1980 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Na das waren ja schon mal ein paar schöne Vorschläge.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Banksticks am Fließgewässer kann ich *nicht* empfehlen.. die bekommt man zu 90% nicht fest im Boden verankert. Durch den Strömungsdruck immer am wackeln. Somit ist keine gute Bisserkennung möglich.



Einspruch, euer Ehren! Meine stehen wie eine eins am Flussufer! Allerdings versenke ich sie manchmal bis zu einem Meter tief in die Erde-  bei 1,60m Gesamtlänge  (gottlob teleskopierbar) passt das wunderbar. Natürlich eher nix für Rhein und Weser, aber an der Fulda hervorragend.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einspruch, euer Ehren! Meine stehen wie eine eins am Flussufer! Allerdings versenke ich sie manchmal bis zu einem Meter tief in die Erde- bei 1,60m Gesamtlänge (gottlob teleskopierbar) passt das wunderbar. Natürlich eher nix für Rhein und Weser, aber an der Fulda hervorragend.



Kloppt`s du die mit nem Vorschlaghammer rein?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Kloppt`s du die mit nem Vorschlaghammer rein?



Nää aber bei Steilufern mit viel toter vegetation tut das durchaus mal not. "In die erde" war dick aufgetragen. 80cm kompost 20cm erde. Aber hält auch bombe


----------



## ulli1958m (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einspruch, euer Ehren! Abgelehnt ....falsches Gewässerufer #4
> 
> Meine stehen wie eine eins am Flussufer! Allerdings versenke ich sie manchmal bis zu einem Meter tief in die Erde-  bei 1,60m Gesamtlänge  (gottlob teleskopierbar) passt das wunderbar. Natürlich eher nix für Rhein und Weser, aber an der Fulda hervorragend.


Wenn ich hier meine Stange einen Meter tief versenken würde brauch ich ein Bagger....ausserdem bin ich für leichtes Arbeiten...Dreibein ausklappen..hinstellen..Angel drauf...feddich.:m

Ich hab den ersten Fisch an Land gezogen und du bist immer noch am buddeln :q:q:q 
(stelle ich mir gerade Bildlich vor)

#h


----------



## Minimax (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Könnt mir auch gut vorstellen das größere Erdarbeiten oder Hämmern den Fischen auf die Nerven bzw. die Seitenlinie geht. Lockt auch Sandwürmer an.


----------



## ossi67 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hallöchen

Am See sitze ich mit Stuhl und feederarm von captain und Auflage von browning.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



ossi67 schrieb:


> und feederarm von captain



Hättest du bitte mal eine Bezugsquelle, danke


----------



## Toto1980 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Die Bilder sind ja wie von Vonda, schön auf der Seite:m


----------



## ossi67 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hallo Ruhrfischer


Schau Mal unter ,,Decathlon.de , unter Angelsportarten da gibt's viele Sachen von caperlan.
Anbei bemerkt das das Handy Schreibfehler gemacht hat und die Fotos auch schief sind#d:c|uhoh:


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Caperlan ist deren Hausmarke, oder?


----------



## ossi67 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Das ist französischer Angelgerätehersteller


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Was kein widerspruch zu meiner aussage ist


----------



## ossi67 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Kann schon möglich sein daß es deren Hausmarke ist.
Habe Decathlon vor der Haustür war da Mal kucken.
Habe da auch Mal bestellt. Naja über die Qualität lâst sich streiten|bigeyes


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ich muss sagen, ich finde die Hausmarken für Fußball, Laufsport etc. in Ordnung. Angeltackle hatte ich noch keins von da.


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hab mir den Arm gerade mal im Netz angeguckt. Ist die Halterung am Stuhl nur für rechtwinklige Rohre oder auch Rundrohr? 
Welche Auflage ist dass denn für den Rutengriff??


----------



## ossi67 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Morgen

Ist für beides. Hat Durchmesser 25.


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ja das ist gut, wenn das auch an Vierkantrohr montiert werden kann, aber nur mit dem Arm ist es ja nicht getan, ich brauche ja noch ne Auflage für den Rutengriff.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> ich brauche ja noch ne Auflage für den Rutengriff.



https://www.angelhaack.de/specialis.../463/korum-any-chair-adaptor-multi-stick?c=83

Passt dank 3 Adaptereinsätzen an nahezu jeden Stuhl, Standard BSF Gewindeeinsatz im Stück und somit Ablagekopf frei wählbar. 

Hier:

https://www.angelhaack.de/specialis...le/464/korum-any-chair-adaptor-rear-rest?c=83

mit Rutenablage..diese ist bei dieser Variante aber fest mit dem Stick verbunden


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ach menno, jetzt bin ich schon wieder total unentschlossen.
Chairarm für die Rute und Rutengriffauflage hinten, oder Dreibein und Rutengriffauflage hinten???


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Wenns so flexibel wie möglich sein soll, würde ich die Dreibeinvariante nehmen.

Da aber nicht auf den letzten € schauen.

Was mir gerade einfällt, du könntest das auch per V2A Tripodadapter aus dem Carpbereich lösen,da 3 teleskopierbare VA Banksticks dran und fertig.


----------



## Toto1980 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Du haust da immer Brocken raus, weiß gar nichts damit anzufangen

Und wenn ich mir den Preston Tripod hole, was mach ich mit meinen Rutenende??


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir den Preston Tripod hole, was mach ich mit meinen Rutenende??



1.Separater Bankstick+Auflage

2.Stuhladapter +Auflage




Toto1980 schrieb:


> Du haust da immer Brocken raus, weiß gar nichts damit anzufangen



 Sowas:

https://mobile.angelplatz.de/pelzer-stainless-tri-adapter--zy0476


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

oder sowas  (ohne gelenke aber dafür knapp 1/3 so teuer)


----------



## ossi67 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hallo Toto was für ein Stuhl hast du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Toto1980 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/182736421339

Den Stuhl habe ich


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hi!
Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Bei einem am Stuhl befestigtem Arm müsste sich doch jede kleine Bewegung meines Körpers über Stuhl und Arm auf die Rute übertragen?
Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Nur ganz flach atmen..??
Petri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ohne sicheren Stand des Stuhls,wirds 'ne sehr zitterige Angelegenheit.

Kleinere Carpchairs mit Klappbeinen(und dementsprechend kleinen'"Radstand") sind aber deutlich anfälliger, als Feederchairs.

Aber selbst bei denen, sollte man nicht allzu Hyperaktiv veranlagt sein 

Ist halt 'ne Kompromisslösung für feste Untergründe, Stege,Spundwände etc.

DIE Lösung gibts eh nicht, selbst für Plattformkiepen plus Wackelsicher gestützten Feederarm mit 2 Aufnahmepunkten gibts (Aufbau) Grenzen.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Bei einem am Stuhl befestigtem Arm müsste sich doch jede kleine Bewegung meines Körpers über Stuhl und Arm auf die Rute übertragen?
> Wie muß ich mir das vorstellen? Nur ganz flach atmen..??
> Petri



Egal wie starr die Konstruktio auch ist ,ein Minimum an Bewegung überträgt sich immer auf die Rutenspitze.
Allerdings ist eine völlig starre Verbindung die am weningsten anfällige .


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Hi!
Also Alles wie vermutet.. .
Wenn ich z.B. auf einem befestigten Weg sitze und nur an der Böschung nen Stick in die Erde stecke, lege ich schon mal das untere Ende der Rute auf dem Stuhl ab - da erkenne ich vor lauter gezitter so gut wie nichts.
Danke für eure Auskunft..!
Petri


----------



## Bronni (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/browning-feeder-stuhl.html

http://www.angelparadies-risse.de/zubehor/408-2-punkt-feederarm-d25.html#/grosse-l

  Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren diesen Stuhl plus Feederarm  und weiteres Zubehör gekauft. Ich habe vorab mehrere Stühle getestet und habe den von Browning gewählt, weil ich schnell und problemlos aufstehen konnte (altersabhängig). Ich sitze ruhig auf dem Stuhl, habe in der Regel die Rute auf der Ablage und den Griff auf meinem Oberschenkel liegen. Ich muss natürlich möglichst ruhig sitzen, da ansonsten die Bewegungen auf die Rutenspitze übertragen werden. Andererseits kann ich sehr schnell den Anhieb setzen, da meine Hand quasi über dem Rutengriff schwebt. Vor allem, wenn die Fische spitz beißen, bin ich klar im Vorteil.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Ach menno, jetzt bin ich schon wieder total unentschlossen.
> Chairarm für die Rute und Rutengriffauflage hinten, oder Dreibein und Rutengriffauflage hinten???


Ich meine wenn du auch die feinen Bisse sehen willst, darf die Feederrute *keine* Verbindung zum Stuhl haben. Im Fließgewässer ist es nicht soooo entscheidend, da durch den Strömungsdruck die Feederspitze immer etwas auf und ab geht.

Ps: Wer besucht denn morgen die Messe in Unna?

#h


----------



## Toto1980 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Ich war heute morgen schon so früh raus. Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann, um nach Unna zu fahren.

Ich denke mal, es wird bei mir ein Preston Tripod werden, und für den Griff ein Blankstick??


----------



## Toto1980 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen schon so früh raus. Ich muss mal sehen, ob ich mich aufraffen kann, um nach Unna zu fahren.
> 
> Ich denke mal, es wird bei mir ein Preston Tripod werden, und für den Griff ein Blankstick??



Bankstick


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> und für den Griff ein Blankstick??


Ja ...mache ich auch so, oder ich lege den Griff auf die freistehende Feederbox ab, wobei auch Eimer oder so gehen würde


----------



## Toto1980 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Gibt es da noch Empfehlungen für Banksticks?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, es wird bei mir ein Preston Tripod werden, und für den Griff ein Blankstick??



Passt

Bei den Banksticks würde ich auf die Qualität der Verschlüsse achten. 


Gerade bei den sogenannten Camlock (Spannverschluss mit Kunststoffspange) Verschlüssen,gibts t.w. sehr Bruchanfällige Billigkonstruktionen. 


Standard oder dicker und mit Schraubspitze oder...Geschmackssache. 

Falls S-Spitze, auf solide Befestigung des Einsatzes achten..halbherzig und einfach genietet, am besten gleich im Regal lassen.


----------



## Toto1980 (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Tut es da ein einfacher V Aufsatz?


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*

Sichi wobei ein U es auch tut


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Rutenauflage*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Tut es da ein einfacher V Aufsatz?



Gehen tut alles.V Aufsatz ist aber für den Anschlag eher hinderlich,da du die Rute nicht SCHNELL einfach zur Seite wegziehen kannst um den Anschlag zu setzen.


----------

